# Nokia N91 Price Drop?



## ricky_pradeep (May 28, 2006)

Hey ppl!

A friend of mine plans to purchase a Nokia N91... Do you suggest he buy it now or are there chances of the price coming down in the coming days since the Nokia plant is coming up here in Chennai?


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 28, 2006)

original (bill + warranty) N91 costs around 29000 here in raipur. any chances in reduction of prices. only when som more higher new model is launched then we might see a reduction in the costs. it also boasts of a original BOSE headphones which costs around 8800/- here in india.
but 1 piece of advice. the sound is ULTIMATE.


----------



## ricky_pradeep (May 28, 2006)

Mangal Pandey! Thanks a lotttt for the reply... It was awesome info abt the pricr of the headphone... Thanks again..


----------



## phatratt (May 28, 2006)

it will come down,i remember nok 6600 priced at 27K when it was introduced few years ago and now it hovers around 9K.


----------



## gdatuk (May 28, 2006)

but will u be ready to wait for 1 year for a price drop?
if u wait for a price drop..u cant buy anything...


----------



## hellomotto (May 28, 2006)

when n6600 first 
 came it was 32k  i think


----------



## ricky_pradeep (May 29, 2006)

phatratt! uh no.. I'm not talking abt the usual price drop...  I wanted to know if there'll be any special price drops bcoz of the Nokia Plant thats coming up in Chennai...


----------



## ricky_pradeep (May 29, 2006)

gdatuk! My friend got the phone today! Its awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ricky_pradeep (May 29, 2006)

hellomoto.. thanks a lot for the reply! I actually wanted to know if there'll be any special price drops...


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

Can u tell us more abt d phone ricky? How is d interface, speed, functions, 
clarity of sound & video, etc.

Which one wud be a bettr buy, SE 910i or N91 (though both of them r in diff.
league). Does the 4GB memory come inbuilt or is it on a separate MMC


----------



## gdatuk (May 29, 2006)

ricky.congrads to ur friend....tell him he made a good choice...N91 has got a good SAR rating of 0.22...yet another reason to be happy abt
hey akshay....N91...has 4Gb internal Hard drive based memory..just like in ipod mini...
its is not a memory card....


----------



## hellomotto (May 29, 2006)

tech goods always drops in price ..now an Ipod is $150 , u will get  the same ipod $50 after 5 yrs I think .................and that u will Not going to take that time as there will be lot cooler competetors with much hotter features .


----------



## hellomotto (May 29, 2006)

5 yrs ago  I took a celeron PC ( 733 mgz + cd drive + 14" CRT ) with 40k . 

5 months ago I took a pc(AMD 3000+ DVD rw+ 17" LCD +zebronics cabinet ) with 40k


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

thnx gdatuk. 

Regarding nokia plant comin up near chennai... well it will take atleast a yr or
more for the plant to actually start working full fledged & some more time above it for the price advantage to be passed on to the consumers. 

I think 30-60 days wait is worth but not more.


----------



## gdatuk (May 29, 2006)

right....u can wait for 2-3 months...but after that...if u buy that in lower price...it will be outdated in the current market.

nokia plant here is only assembling units now...rumours are..they are gonna launch a mobile for 1.5k...dunno how true it is..but it will all take time...


----------



## blacklight (May 31, 2006)

@akshay
the N91 is positioned in the market a " kind of " alternative to the iPod,its for music lovers so that they can carry their huge collection with them.The 4gb comes as a small hard disk ( microdrive ).and since they assume that 4gb is more than enough, there's no extra memory slot for an MMC card.


----------

